
IronRuby and IronPython for .NET 4.0 Beta 2 Available - nreece
http://blogs.msdn.com/charlie/archive/2009/10/22/ironruby-and-ironpython-for-net-4-0-beta-2-available.aspx
======
nathanwdavis
I am really liking the new dynamic keyword in C# 4. Integrating with
IronPython/Ruby from C# is now almost trivial.

